# How much T5 Lighting needed in a 4x4 Tent



## 000StankDank000

T5 lights always look under powerd to me. I need a new light for Veg for my Tent. Will a 8 Bulb T5 HO do the job? Or should I go 2 8 bulb T8? Or just get an LED light.

Power usage is a big factor or I would just grab a 600watt MH light. 

Trying to find the most light that cost nothing to run and is cheap to buy.
What would you go with?
Thanks Stank


----------



## Hackerman

Go with the biggest one that will fit. The nice thing about the T5 fixtures (at least the one I have) is there are switches to turn on 2, 4 6 or 8 lights.

In a 4x4, I would get their 12 bulb. I think that is the biggest they make. I have the 8 bulb in my 3x5 tent and the coverage is incredible. So much better than the 400w HID I used to have in there.

Better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Didn't know they made a 12 bulb unit.
Do you have a link on a cheap 12 bulb that ships to Canada?


----------



## lyfespan

Can you get stuff off eBay?

There's a 12 tube T-5 for 165 you could fix 2 of them in your tent. That's just under 1300 watts and 120,000 lumens


----------



## MR1

Yes, Ebay, that is where I bought my 6 tube, 4 foot.


----------



## 000StankDank000

So let's round that up say $200 each that's $400 . I can buy a 600watt MH or and LED.
Will T5 be enough and save on power that much to go that route


----------



## pcduck

In my 2x4 veg tent I use a 4 bulb light. Works just fine.

In a 4x4 I would use 2 of them.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Hmm I own a 4 Bulb T5 HO just need another one.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

000StankDank000 said:


> So let's round that up say $200 each that's $400 . I can buy a 600watt MH or and LED.
> Will T5 be enough and save on power that much to go that route



You could buy a 600W MH, but you could not get a good LED for that space for that money.  LEDs have come down a lot, but I was still looking at about $600 to light 9 sq ft.  I am in a smaller space where I am wintering, so I got a 12 tube 2' T5 when I decided that the LEDs were still to much for me.  By the way, I think a single 4' 12 tube in a 4 x 4 space would be just fine for you--don't think you really need 2.

These are the reasons that I prefer the T5s to the MH.  First is that they provide about the same lumens per watt as the T5s.  The T5s I recently purchased were more than 100 lumens per watt--288W providing 30,000 lumens.  Second, they run a lot cooler, lumen for lumen.  Third, you have great coverage as the tubes spread the light more evenly than the single MH bulb.  You can also get the tubes down almost on top of the plants.  Fourth, you can have a mix of blue and red tubes.  Fifth, you can run differing amounts of tubes--either, 2, 4, 6, or 8 on 8 tube fixtures and 4, 8, 12 on 12 tube fixtures.  Cons as far as I have experienced is not as much penetration as the MH.  However, a large part of this is negated because of how close you can get T5s and how far away MH have to be.


----------



## lyfespan

000StankDank000 said:


> So let's round that up say $200 each that's $400 . I can buy a 600watt MH or and LED.
> Will T5 be enough and save on power that much to go that route



Ok last time, here are the 12 tube fixtures, ordered thru me I can get them for 145 ea. these fixtures are under 24" wide so you can get 2 into a 4x4 tent. 


http://m.ebay.com/itm/261463093279?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE&skus=Model:VG%20412%20-%204%20ft%20x%2012%20Lamps&varId=560344020904

There is no other way for you to efficiently light the space you have, you're putting way too much thought into things that don't matter. Wishes are for fishes, stop dreaming and get growing. 

You will never be able to deal with the heat from 2 MH fixtures adequately, sorry.

You need to look at your grow space objectively, line out all your parameters and restrictions and move forward with a plan that will work in YOUR space.


----------



## oldfogey8

like pcduck, i have a 4 ft 4 bulb ho t5 in my 4x2 tent. i think that is 216 watts. my plants seem very happy under that fixture. i use 10000 kelvin bulbs. my plants have always been short, fatty girls, even my sativa dominant thai's. i looked on amazon and i see you can get an 8 lamp fixture for aboot $160 usd, eh?(to speak canadian). that'd prolly do it for a 4x4 tent.


----------



## 000StankDank000

I am planning ahead . Your link ships to USA not Canada. 
So I can't even ask questions without someone freaking out. 

I'm trying to learn from you guys sorry I don't just do it right away.


----------



## MR1

I have this type, couple to choose from. I did have to replace a capacitor in one of the ballasts, and I don' think you get top quality bulbs, two burnt out in about a month.http://stores.ebay.ca/thegrowzebo?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## lyfespan

MR1 said:


> I have this type, couple to choose from. I did have to replace a capacitor in one of the ballasts, and I don' think you get top quality bulbs, two burnt out in about a month.http://stores.ebay.ca/thegrowzebo?_trksid=p2047675.l2563



That's my guy right there, I knew he said he shipped to Canada!

Dank, I'm trying to get you up and running with the most cost effective stand point. You're doing just fine, keyboards convey no emotions, so it's up to us.

The lamps aren't the best, no. But they also take a lil beating in transit. I replace mine with Satco hygrade 5000k tubes anyways. 

But you know you can't beat that price!


----------



## 000StankDank000

$200 for light $100 for shipping god knows what customs will want it's over $300 . 

I hope I'm happy if I go the 12 bulb T5 route.


----------



## lyfespan

000StankDank000 said:


> $200 for light $100 for shipping god knows what customs will want it's over $300 .
> 
> I hope I'm happy if I go the 12 bulb T5 route.



Dank shoot me a PM I'll see about getting you a discount


----------



## 000StankDank000

Anyone run these?View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421332416.076099.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

000StankDank000 said:


> Anyone run these?View attachment 221595



PLEASE DO NOT BUY THAT!!!!!!!  I used one....many years ago.  Save your money.  Go with a T5 or MH.  I disliked it so much that I did not even pass it on to someone else, but trashed it.  It is just a big CFL with all the disadvantages of CFLs.  Stank, do you want me to run through all the disadvantages to using CFLs (again)?  Let's see......I think I have that one tattooed on my left upper arm....

Regardless of the way a T5 may look, it does an excellent job of vegging at even 3000 lumens per sq ft.  So, yes, just pick up another 4 tube unit or maybe even a 6 tube fixture if you find one for a good buy and use the 4' 4 bulb fixture you already have.  Or, you could put up a reflective divider that is easily moved and use the fixture you have and 1/2 the space for vegging.   

I really don't see anyone "freaking out".  Try and relax some.  This should be a fun thing to do and not so stressful.  Get another T5--out of all the vegging lights, regardless of money, T5s are my favorite.  And you already have 1 fixture. 

Here, hit this.  A little Boy Scout Cookie (Larry OG x Girl Scout Cookie)  :48:


----------



## 000StankDank000

I can't I'm in class. 

I just like to talk growing. I'm just asking questions to get ideas and oppions.

Some people do freak out that I don't jump at what they say and keep asking questions.

THG you have always been great Thanks


----------



## Rosebud

T5's look underpowered to you? Do you have one. In my not so humble opinion it is the only way to veg.


----------



## 000StankDank000

I own a 4 bulb T5 HO . Small on . I'm comparing it to a 400 MH guess that's why. 

I got 4 new clones under the T5 will have to see how they do.
My T5 is a nice one it only 2' 
So what about I get another 4 bulb T5 2' and then get 2 small T5 for seedlings like the one bulb ones that are $30

THG how about this LMFAO
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421337046.837313.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I tossed my 400 MH and never looked back. CFl's are not what you want if you want to put out dank.


----------



## 000StankDank000

So a 6 bulb T5 HO is equal to a 400watt MH?


----------



## Dman1234

No it is not equal, but it can do just as good a jod or better, its a different kind of light.


----------



## 000StankDank000

I can buy 8 foot T8 2 bulb for $20 . Would 5 of those do a 4x4?


----------



## lyfespan

Stank I'm about to just send you a dam light, cfls are absolute garbage, it was the dumbest lighting idea ever. 

People that use T-5s will tell you every time, you will never see faster vegetative growth. I believe even LEDs don't beat the T-5s till a certain point of growth is met.


----------



## Dman1234

T8 is not T5.  HO T5 is great to veg under, prob the best, but then you need something else to flower under, if you are trying to go cheap you want a hid digital ballast with both bulbs. Thats the cheapest way to a complete set up.


----------



## oldfogey8

for what it is worth, i have 3 grows under my belt and i have used my 4 ft 4 bulb ho t5 fixture from start to finish on all three grows. yes i am trying to keep it on the cheap and yes i am a tightwad but i have had pretty good results. i have attached a few pics. i don't get the awesome results i see most of you getting but i still get some frosty buds and decent yields using the t5's. my last grow i got about 10 ounces from a little over 300 watts total(t5's and cfls). 

View attachment IMG_1991_zoom.jpg


View attachment IMG_2232.jpg


View attachment IMG_1699.jpg


View attachment IMG_1685.jpg


----------



## Locked

Nice Buds, looks tasty.


----------



## Lesso

If it interests you there is a youtube video by a guy called ajgrowsalot where it chronicles start to finish a grow using t5s. He scrogged and flowered under them and had a really good result. Search his name...its an interesting video.


----------



## oldfogey8

top pic was dutch passion master kush, next two were greenhouse seeds thai(from two seperate grows) and the last is dna genetics stacked kush. not as tasty as i was hoping, hammy but still nice. not trying to hijack danks thread. just wanted to show it is possible to get some decent results using t5's and being a cheap old fart...


----------



## 000StankDank000

It's all good old fogey your on topic .
Do you have all blue bulbs? 
I just started to veg clones under my T5 .


----------



## oldfogey8

i veg under blue bulbs but probably more blue than most folks. i use 10000 kelvin bulbs. the dude at the grow shop said people liked them. he may have been trying to unload them on me but to be honest, my plants seem to like them. the only thing is the plants all stay very compact. my tent is only 4 ft tall and with the charcoal filter and t5 fixture, i only have maybe 3 feet i can use. my 3 gallon pots are probably take up another 10 inches so my plants can only be about 2 feet tall. my first grow i lst'd the snot out of the plants. that worked pretty well but the 2nd two grows i lst'd and scrog'd. with the 10000 kelvin bulbs, i get a trunk that is probably 3/4" to an inch in diameter at the base. i looked back and the master kush i grew was 3 and a half months from sowing the seeds to harvest. i think i got a bit over 2 ounces per plant(grew 2 plants). i chopped them a bit early though. probably would have gotten more. the last grow i went fulll term and got a much better yield. but that is all a bunch of blah blah blah. it sounds like you are just going to veg under the t5's. they work well for me. i will post my grow journals below. they are on rollitup. i just got sick of the negativity on rollitup so i came here. nice, helpful people. 

http://www.rollitup.org/t/3rd-grow-...emented-with-cfls.765827/page-4#post-10615598

http://www.rollitup.org/t/dutch-passion-master-kush-grow.727922/page-8#post-10452055

edit: i flower under 3 3000 kelvin t5's, one 10000 kelvin with uv a(or b, i am a bit spacey tonight) and an assortment of cfls (a few 6500 kelvin and a few 2700 kelvins). didn't want to make it look like i used the 10000 kelvin bulbs from start to finish...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Do not get the T8s--there is a huge amount of difference between the T5 and the T8.  I think you are making this more difficult than it needs to be.  Calculate the lumens of the T5 fixture you have and buy another one that will give you around 3000 lumens per sq ft.  Do not buy T5s that have low wattage.  Make sure that you get the HO tubes that are at least 24W if 2' tubes and 54W if 4' tubes.  The low wattage ones are not going to do much, so save your money.  

A 4' 6 tube T5 is not equal to a 400W MH.  However, it will probably do just as good a job vegging as a 400W MH.  Keep in mind though that even a 400W MH is not enough light for a 4 x 4 space, just as a 4' 6 tube T5 is not enough light.


----------



## 000StankDank000

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421534051.659231.jpg

This is the light I'm gonna buy.

It's local no shipping. Should do the job. Got my 2 foot 4 bulb


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Stank, that 8 tube fixture along with the fixture you have should work fine.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

pcduck said:


> In my 2x4 veg tent I use a 4 bulb light. Works just fine.
> 
> In a 4x4 I would use 2 of them.



I do this in my 4x4  

Two 4 bulb 4' fixtures is plenty, and you can adjust the height differently if needed in two "sectors" :aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000

I got my light 4 foot 8 bulb 6500 K bulbs. So I can flower my girls finally
.


----------



## pcduck

For flowering 2400k is used.

6500k is used for veg


----------



## 000StankDank000

Good thing my veg lights 6500K and flower is HPS EH duck?


----------

